

"Hobbit" was more unlike us than Neanderthals, despite living as recently as 18,000 years ago - purblind
http://asia.news.yahoo.com/070920/ap/d8rpc4dg1.html

======
henryw
wow hobbits were real, link to wikipedia:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_floresiensis>. I wonder what else from lord
of the rings are real too.

